# 2008 Hawgfest Photos



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Please share your Vermilion Hawgfest photos here! Could be anything from the whole weekend. The Plantation, any "WELCOME OGF" signs in Vermilion, any fishing pix you want to share... I'll be taking a lot of pix and video, as will several others I'm sure. 

Things are REALLY coming together for the 2008 Vermilion Hawgfest. This is going to be great!


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

We'll take some pics and will have the video camera but not sure how to post video but will deal with that when the time comes. Can't wait to see me on film reeling in the Hawgs!


----------



## Mac (Jul 26, 2006)

Here are some pictures I took at the weigh in:


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

Lining up for first flight.









Mark&Todd











The Captain and his Boss 










Ezbite on his way to an 8th place finish


l









The Fishers of Men









Teamwork










We may not have won the Hawgfest but we did stay in a Holiday Inn Express.


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

nice pics donkey...........HEY THATS MY BOAT IN THAT PIC! Workdog was on his way to the scales to weigh in our 3 lb 9 oz fish for our 80th place finish...........what an embarrasment.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i took several photos, only a few came out?? i have no idea why. heres a picture of my crew and our 5 best fish and a picture of the slime(alge)we fished all day. i wish we had more, but from the looks of it, the good old trophy got captured by a few others. thank you guys.

found one more, its the very north edge of the perch pack we jigged and jived thru all day;lol;


----------



## Lady Bridge (Jul 30, 2007)

A few pictures of Reel Naughty (1st place) and others wishing they did better.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Here's what we were greeted with when we went up to pre-fish on Thursday


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Lundy leading the first flight out for take-off


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Team Fish On Frank getting on the throttle moments after take-off. Thanks for blowing my fish out of my hot spot


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

What a great morning on the river!!! Beautiful start of the 2008 Vermilion Hawgfest.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)




----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Team "Big Johnson" with the second place "Big Fish"










One of the top finishers...


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Sell-Fish with his "BIG FISH" winner! Great job Scott!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Team "REEL NAUGHTY" with the winning limit of fish. VERY nice guys on a tough day. Congratulations!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

There are plenty of great pics in here. For those that were not there it should be pretty easy to tell from the pictures how beautiful of a day it was. Most of the fisherman would probably say it was too nice of a day in terms of wind. To get a day like this in late September and have it happen on the tourney day is great.

Carl, I have not seen any of the video from the weigh-in. Is the livestream online somewhere. I thought I would look to see how bad I looked on TV.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Big Daddy said:


> Sell-Fish with his "BIG FISH" winner! Great job Scott!



What a STUD!!! Great Job..guess that feeling you had was for real :B


----------



## true2plue (Jul 12, 2004)

Krustydawg with a slob caught prefish on Friday!!


----------



## true2plue (Jul 12, 2004)

Our two biggest on tourney day!








The blades that did the most damage. Boy girl willow and #7 Colorado!!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Here's the winning team! Jerome Dorlack, Corey Miller, Todd Miller, and Dave Veres with a combined weight of 34.30 pounds. 












Congratulations on winning the 2008 Vermilion Hawgfest!


----------



## Reel Naughty (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks much and some great pics by all.

JD


----------



## harle96 (Aug 2, 2005)

And Team Draggin Meat - 28.8 Lbs - 5th place finish
Left to Right
Spinnerbait, Neptunes Son, Harle96, SpoonJunky


----------

